# Probleme mit Nvidia Modul

## mentor69

Hallo,

da die Update Funktion bei Gentoo nicht so wirklich funktioniert, hab ich mal komplett neu installiert, mit der rc2 Live CD.

Bin auch soweit ganz zufrieden, nur bekomme ich meine Geforce2 MX nicht mehr zum Laufen. Lief unter rc1 tadellos.

Hab wie immer, genau nach dem Desktop Configurations Guide gearbeitet (die englische und die deutsche Version unterscheiden sich ein wenig), aber das Modul "NVdriver" wird nicht geladen.

modprobe findet nichts, und insmod gibt ne Fehlermeldung, läd aber das Modul.

bash-2.05b# modprobe NVdriver

modprobe: Can't locate module NVdriver

bash-2.05b# insmod NVdriver

Using /lib/modules/2.4.19-gentoo-r10/video/NVdrive                                              r

Warning: loading /lib/modules/2.4.19-gentoo-r10/vi                                              deo/NVdriver will taint the kernel: non-GPL licens                                              e - NVIDIA

  See http://www.tux.org/lkml/#export-tainted for                                               information about tainted modules

Module NVdriver loaded, with warnings

Kann damit jemand was anfangen?? Danke für die Hilfe !!

mentor69

----------

## xonit

hi,

wo kommt denn der Fehler genau, weil bei mir kommt auch immer die warnung die du hast aber es läuft trotzdem.

----------

## mentor69

Die Fehlermeldung, dass das Modul nicht geladen wurde, kommt beim Hochfahren.

----------

## Tuna

hm.. wenn modprobe das nich automatisch lädt, dann erkennt er die hardware nicht. dev/agpgart in den kernel compiled? oder sowas ähnliches isses bestimmt. oder is keine Nvidia karte mehr in dem rechner  :Wink: 

----------

## Beforegod

Probier mal ein depmod -ae und poste evt. wenn es fehler gibt.

AGPGart hat nix mit dem NVidia Modul zu tun..

----------

## mentor69

Hallo,

ich hab das Problem gelöst !! Der nvidia Treiber läuft !!

Hab einfach "emerge system" nochmal durchgeführt, danach wurde das Modul geladen, und läuft !

Dafür hab ich jetzt neue Probleme:

1. beim Hochfahren erscheint bei "Calculating module depencies"

                                                 "Failed calculating depencies"

Okay, dieser Fehler ist alt und hat bei mir keine Auswirkungen.

Den Fehler gibt es schon seit den neueren Versionen von rc1.

2. Ich kann keinen Kernel mehr kompilieren !! 

Also ich habe gentoo-sources installiert und wollte jetzt vanilla-sources installieren. Ich hab "emerge unmerge sys-kernel/gentoo-sources" durchgeführt, und danach "emerge sys-kernel/vanilla-sources".

Alles ohne Probleme. Danach hab ich "cd /usr/src/linx" und "source /etc/profile" durchgeführt. Dann "make menuconfig", es kam folgende Fehlermeldung:

bash-2.05b# cd /usr/src/linux

bash-2.05b# source /etc/profile

minbari1 linux # make menuconfig

make: *** No rule to make target `menuconfig'.  Stop.

Kann damit jemand was anfangen? Hab ich was vergessen??

3. In der neuen Installationsanleitung zur rc2 steht, dass man zuerst rp-pppoe ohne x unterstützung kompilieren soll. Das hab ich getan.

Nachdem nun aber x läuft, wollte ich natürlich x unterstützung haben, und hab neu emergt.  Danach wieder Fehler:

bash-2.05b# tkpppoe

/usr/bin/tkpppoe: line 24: exec: wish: not found

So, das wars erst mal, ich hoffe Ihr könnt mir helfen, hat die rc2 eigentlich auch irgend etwas gutes ? Mit rc1 hatte ich diese Probleme nicht...

mentor69

----------

## Damian

Ich benutze zwar kein DSL aber bei mir war es ein rechteproblem mit

ppp und zwar:

beim emergen von nvidia (kernel & glx) beklagte sich das system

über ppp (warum keine ahnung) und auch  "Calculating module depencies"  "Failed calculating depencies" beim booten waren da.

Habe darauf hin in /etc/modules.d/ die rechte auf ppp den anderen

angepasst (rw-r--r--) und siehe da mit nvidia war alles in butter und die meldung beim booten war auch weg.

Damian

----------

## Damian

hab ganz vergessen:

zu deinem Kernel:

wo zeigt eigentlich dein /usr/src/linux hin ??

ich vermute immer noch auf .../gentoo-sources-rxyz und nicht auf

deine neue quelle. (ln -s ...)

Damian

----------

## mentor69

 *Damian wrote:*   

> hab ganz vergessen:
> 
> zu deinem Kernel:
> 
> wo zeigt eigentlich dein /usr/src/linux hin ??
> ...

 

Tatsächlich, /usr/src/linux verweist noch auf linux2.4.19-gentoo-r10.

Okay, Kernel kompilieren funzt auch wieder...Last edited by mentor69 on Mon Feb 24, 2003 10:01 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## mentor69

 *Damian wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Habe darauf hin in /etc/modules.d/ die rechte auf ppp den anderen
> 
> angepasst (rw-r--r--) und siehe da mit nvidia war alles in butter und die meldung beim booten war auch weg.
> ...

 

Donnerwetter, das hat funktioniert !!

Also wenn Du mal in Lübeck bist, sag Bescheid, ich geb einen aus...  :Very Happy: 

----------

## unexist

dies fehlermeldung kann eigentlich getrost ignoriert werden, denn wirklich wichtig ist sie nicht. modprobe verweist lediglich darauf, das in dem kernel modul keine gueltige lizenz angegeben wird, was aber nichts ueber die funktion aussagt noch irgendwelche ablaeufe stoert.

----------

